# [gelöst] kdesktop vs. kdebase-kioslaves Block-Problem

## shredder01

Hallo,

ich habe beim emerge -avuDN world ein kleines Problem mit (glücklicherweise nur) einem geblocktem ebuild.

Zum emergen von kdesktop-3.5.7 will er auch kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 emergen, sagt dann aber das der von kdesktop-3.5.6-r1 geblockt würde. Und das obwohl ich laut eix kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 installiert habe.

```
[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1)
```

Jetzt frage ich mich wie ich aus der Geschichte raus komme und vor allem ohne mein KDE zu zerschießen?

Hat da vielleicht jemand 'ne Idee?

Danke schonmalLast edited by shredder01 on Mon Aug 13, 2007 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

 *shredder01 wrote:*   

> Und das obwohl ich laut eix kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 installiert habe.

 

<kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking

Wie üblich: emerge -C <blocker>

----------

## nikaya

kdesktop wird beim Update in einer 3.5.7er Version neu installiert.

----------

## Albena

Zu diesem KDE-Update habe ich auch noch eine Kleinigkeit beizutragen. Ich hatte neben den Kioslaves eben auch den Kdesktop als Blocker. Nachdem ich diese mittels emerge -C entfernt hatte, startete ich das Update, was in den KDELibs schon abbrach, weil er eine libexpat.so.0 verlangte. Ein revdep-rebuild ergab, das so ziemlich alle kde-programme und noch einiges anderes auf diese lib zugreift. Das liess sich auch nicht mit revdep-rebuild reparieren. Ich habe dann in /usr/lib nach einer entsprechenden lib gesucht, fand aber nur die libexpat.so.1.5.2 in meinem System. ich bin nun hergegangen und habe einen Softlink erstellt mit dem Namen libexpat.so.0 auf libexpat.so.1.5.2. Jetzt kompiliert er zuwenigstens schon mal die Kdelibs, und ich hoffe das das andere dann auch durchläuft.

Gruss Albena

----------

## nikaya

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575501.html

----------

## Carlo

 *Albena wrote:*   

> ich bin nun hergegangen und habe einen Softlink erstellt mit dem Namen libexpat.so.0 auf libexpat.so.1.5.2.

 

Und genau das solltest du niemals tun.

----------

## nikaya

Die Umstellung auf expat >2 ist nunmal etwas hakelig und mit einigen Schwierigkeiten verbunden.Als es damals in Testing kam mußte ich z.B. alles neu bauen.

Aber da muss man halt durch.  :Wink: 

----------

## jarit

hab das slelbe problem schon eine lösung in sicht ?

----------

## shredder01

Vielen Dank für die  Antworten! Anfänglich schien es auch alles problemlos zu funktionieren, zumindest der Block ist weg. Aber jetzt bekomme ich dafür bei 'nem anderen ebuild 'ne Fehlermeldung und zwar bei x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1.

```
checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
```

Es gibt da zwar einen anderen Beitrag der von diesem Problem bei der Umstellung auf kde 3.5.7 berichtet, aber ich weiß jetzt zu meiner Schande nicht wie ich die dort angegebene Problemlösung umsetze, nämlich eine händische Reinstallation von XML-Parser. Sicherlich von Hand am portage vorbei installieren (?), aber wenn ja woher dann den XML-Parser, als binary? Oder gibt's noch eine andere Lösung für das XML-Parser Problem, die ich noch nicht gefunden habe?

----------

## _eckobar_

 *shredder01 wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für die  Antworten! Anfänglich schien es auch alles problemlos zu funktionieren, zumindest der Block ist weg. Aber jetzt bekomme ich dafür bei 'nem anderen ebuild 'ne Fehlermeldung und zwar bei x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1.
> 
> ```
> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
> ```
> ...

 

hatte ich auch. ein 

```
emerge --oneshot dev-perl/XML-Parser
```

 beseitigt problem

----------

## SvenFischer

an dieser Stelle hilft ein simples "revdep-rebuild -X".

----------

## shredder01

Ja, das war auch genau das, was ich gestern, bevor die Antworten hereintrudelten, gemacht habe. Hat allerdings 'ne ganze Weile gedauert, weil revdep-rebuild -X auch OpenOffice u.ä. gleich mit neugebaut hat.

Vielen Dank an alle die geantwortet haben.

----------

## AROK

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575501.html

Gruß

AROK

----------

